# Assassin snails



## Philroy (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so ive got a 20g community tank thats not suppost to have snails, must hae come in with some shrimp or a peice of driftwood, i dunno. but I counted at least two dozen about 2mm across. Im told assassin snails will take them out my question is how many should i get, Im assuming theres more snails then I can see but at this point there so small that they can hide in the gravel. Any advice? What are the odd that my pictus cats will eat some snails? Help


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wouldn't rely on your cats to eat them, likely they'd only will if you squished the snails first.

I'd recommend 4 assassin snails and at the same time bait them out with romaine lettuce. What you do is put the lettuce in the tank under a rock or some other sort of weight, turn off the lights for 30 minutes, pull the lettuce out. Repeat every few days.

and another note, this forum is for site issues  not tank questions, if you are in doubt what section a question can go in, just post it in the freshwater section.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've found the best way is with a turkey baster and a jar of salt water. Loaches like clown and yoyo will eat the snail, so will assassin snails. Every time I have had an aquarium "crash", the snail population was out of control. The hard way is still the best.

Steve


----------



## Philroy (Mar 17, 2011)

excellent thank you for the help


----------

